# Opal water bottle question...



## Edster (Aug 22, 2004)

Hello fello Orbea owners. I am having a 48cm Opal built up and I was at the bike shop today to check out the progress of the build. One of the techs told me that because of the tight triangle (especially in my size) I could probably on get a standard water bottle into the cages. Large bottles would not fit.

Would someone be kind enough to post pictures of their Orbea's in a size 48 to show what type of cages they have and if you have the same issue? I curenlty ride a 49cm LItespeed Tuscany and I can use a standard or large bottle.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

I've seen this type of side opening cage on a softride bike.


----------



## Totoro (Dec 24, 2005)

Sorry no pictures.............yet. I ride a 48 cm Orca. Using 2 Look Carbon bottle cages and standard size bottles. No issues.

Cheers.



Edster said:


> Hello fello Orbea owners. I am having a 48cm Opal built up and I was at the bike shop today to check out the progress of the build. One of the techs told me that because of the tight triangle (especially in my size) I could probably on get a standard water bottle into the cages. Large bottles would not fit.
> 
> Would someone be kind enough to post pictures of their Orbea's in a size 48 to show what type of cages they have and if you have the same issue? I curenlty ride a 49cm LItespeed Tuscany and I can use a standard or large bottle.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## b987654 (Aug 18, 2005)

*arundale*

abundel side loader mabe?


http://www.bikeworld.com/products/2...rbon-Fiber-Water-Bottle-Cage.html?ref=froogle


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

Edster said:


> Hello fello Orbea owners. I am having a 48cm Opal built up and I was at the bike shop today to check out the progress of the build. One of the techs told me that because of the tight triangle (especially in my size) I could probably on get a standard water bottle into the cages. Large bottles would not fit.
> 
> Would someone be kind enough to post pictures of their Orbea's in a size 48 to show what type of cages they have and if you have the same issue? I curenlty ride a 49cm LItespeed Tuscany and I can use a standard or large bottle.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


My wife rides a 48 opal with no problems on water bottles except the big polar and 20oz bottles.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

I kind of have the same problem with my size 51cm Opal, I've lost "real state". I can at least fit a large bottle on the the slopping tube, on the seat tube only a standard bottle fits 
I could put a large one there too, but it takes fiddling and effort so I rather not.
Corsaire


----------



## Edster (Aug 22, 2004)

*Thank you*

 Thanks to all who have replied to my question. I ended up going with a different type of water bottle cage and now I can fit a standard water bottle with no problem.


----------

